# horizontal rod holders ?



## water bouy (Jul 26, 2017)

My tin v hull has bench braces which is making it hard to find a spot for rod holders. I like the looks of these but they're almost 4 inches high and I'd have to make them myself cause they cost way too much. Anyone else wrestled with this. I'm almost tempted to demo the braces cause rods don't fit very well underneath em. My previous boat was pretty much the same except it was 2 ft shorter and it didn't have braces.


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Jul 27, 2017)

I picked up these 6 place rod holders from Walmart and cut them in half. Drilled the bottom for a zip tie and used a rivet up top. One set is enough for both sides of the boat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## water bouy (Jul 27, 2017)

Yeah that looks like the way to go so I ordered a couple from Walmart.


----------



## water bouy (Jul 28, 2017)

Have your braces been moved inward, Weldor. Looks like a bolt is on the bottom instead of a rivet.


----------



## DaleH (Jul 28, 2017)

The brand (du-Bro) in this thread work too, I even once used them for offshore rated (30 class) rods - https://www.forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=42094


----------



## water bouy (Jul 28, 2017)

Thanks Dale. This has me stumped more than anything else on my boat. A little while ago I ordered a small piece of king starboard to see if I can make something more compact than the one at the top to mount on the braces like Weldor.


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Jul 28, 2017)

water bouy said:


> Have your braces been moved inward, Weldor. Looks like a bolt is on the bottom instead of a rivet.


A couple of them have been moved. It's an old boat with new paint. Lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaleH (Jul 28, 2017)

Here's a neat trick for horizontal fly rod storage.


----------



## AZSunDevil (Aug 1, 2017)

Weldorthemagnificent said:


> I picked up these 6 place rod holders from Walmart and cut them in half. Drilled the bottom for a zip tie and used a rivet up top. One set is enough for both sides of the boat.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Weldor, do these work when in transit too? I drive a short bed Tacoma and it's always a bit of a task getting the rods stored safely in the bed of the truck and without stuff sliding around or crushing them. I'd really like to mount my rods horizontally off the bench supports like you did and be able to leave them there for transit. My support braces are only 1" wide however. 

Also here in AZ the Zip Ties get brittle and break off quickly. I'll have to try and get some decent zip ties.


----------



## AZSunDevil (Aug 3, 2017)

Weldorthemagnificent said:


> I picked up these 6 place rod holders from Walmart and cut them in half. Drilled the bottom for a zip tie and used a rivet up top. One set is enough for both sides of the boat.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I pulled the trigger on these anyway and will give them a shot. I zip tied them in place for now as I'm not sure I want to drill holes until I test them on a trip or two. One thing I don't like about this is the divider in the center is too thin to cut so that both sides will have some plastic covering the inner foam piece. So on one half the foam is exposed and seems a bit janky. Curious as to how it will hold up over time. For $10 however, hard to beat. Even if I have to buy two packs of them and just use the side that doesn't leave the foam exposed. I cut both in half and used two on one side and the other two on the other side of my boat.


----------



## onthewater102 (Aug 4, 2017)

DaleH said:


> Here's a neat trick for horizontal fly rod storage.



That setup looks great for a custom rod locker. Simple bungee run along the topside to hold everything from bouncing in transit.


----------



## water bouy (Aug 6, 2017)

A 12 x 24" piece of starboard off ebay will make 8 holders 3" high so the first two were for practice. With the right tools they would be a lot nicer. The brackets on my boat are in bad spots so these will get new channel brackets.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/322601494086


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Aug 8, 2017)

AZSunDevil said:


> Weldorthemagnificent said:
> 
> 
> > I picked up these 6 place rod holders from Walmart and cut them in half. Drilled the bottom for a zip tie and used a rivet up top. One set is enough for both sides of the boat.
> ...


These hold my rods good. Just did a 5 hour road trip with 6 rods and everything's good. Can't really lose for the price. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chevyrulz (Aug 8, 2017)

i used these & love them, i think they were $10 at walmart, i mounted them way farther apart than the instructions said to, & they work great for spinning rods & fly rods


----------



## AZSunDevil (Aug 11, 2017)

chevyrulz said:


> i used these & love them, i think they were $10 at walmart, i mounted them way farther apart than the instructions said to, & they work great for spinning rods & fly rods



I'd have preferred to use those but the support spars I have are only about 1" wide so the Berkeley fit better without additional modification. I could have made a mounting plate out of aluminum and put larger holders and maybe down the road that is what I will do.


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Aug 11, 2017)

Those look good. Might file that away for when the foam wears out on mine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chevyrulz (Aug 15, 2017)

i chose the gray rubber attwood ones because they're lower profile, the starboard style stick out into the floor way to0 much & are way too snaggy for my preference, i feel the starboard style ones are better suited hidden under a gunwale


----------

